# Does anyone have a dedicated VIA layout?



## Rally of the Valley (Feb 21, 2011)

curious to see if anyone has done an HO layout strictly for VIA rail. I think this is the route i'm going to go. Mind you, it wont be done any time soon, but I am stock piling rolling stock from Rapido.

If this is you, is there anything I should look out for? Im finding already that a 24" radius with Pullman and LRC cars forces a derailment. I'd rather not put on the longer couplers that are supplied by rapido.

In case you're wondering, im a newbie. I had a model train set when I was a boy. Now that im 30, and rapido is making VIA products, they have forced me out of retirement. WOW how things have changed!! 

cheers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rally of the Valley said:


> curious to see if anyone has done an HO layout strictly for VIA rail. I think this is the route i'm going to go. Mind you, it wont be done any time soon, but I am stock piling rolling stock from Rapido.
> 
> If this is you, is there anything I should look out for? Im finding already that a 24" radius with Pullman and LRC cars forces a derailment. I'd rather not put on the longer couplers that are supplied by rapido.
> 
> ...


VIA.......Canada?
I don't know much about them.

WOW good thing your not 70!:laugh:
Welcome.


----------



## Rally of the Valley (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> VIA.......Canada?
> I don't know much about them.
> 
> WOW good thing your not 70!:laugh:
> Welcome.



Funny you should mention 70. Recently at a train show I mentioned to an elderly gentleman about my interest in getting back in to modeling. His first comment was "glad you didn't wait until you are 50". :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you decided what area you would be modeling? That's the good thing about most Canadian roads. You have so many regions to choose from.


----------



## Rally of the Valley (Feb 21, 2011)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Have you decided what area you would be modeling? That's the good thing about most Canadian roads. You have so many regions to choose from.


Sadly, I dont think i'll be doing a specific area. However, the era im focusing on is 1982-83. This offers me the flexibility of doing the Canadian, Corridor routes with blue and yellow equipment, and the LRC.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe someone will try and entice you to the darkside. Of course I wouldn't do that myself . 

Have you seen this N-scale locomotive by Kato?


----------



## Rally of the Valley (Feb 21, 2011)

Must be my lucky day ...... Athearn just announced 3 VIA SW1000 units to be in store in September!!!! 

8o)


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

My layout, is northern BC, and I run alot of via train, themed in the Skeena Valley between Prince Rupert and Terrace, but it is not STRICTLY Via, although it's the passenger service I run.

Matty


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Matty 
Do you have lots of bc rail or just cn on those tracks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Instead of Viva this and Viva that. 
It's Via this and Via that.
Sounds like a mexican border gang!!! 
Ok all you Canadian's need quit milling around together, like a north of the border gang!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

TONOFFUN80, I run CN, VIA, and BC Rail.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool
I was just looking through some of the stuff i inherited and i have 46 
BC Rail and PGE cars.Plus other cars


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Rally of the Valley said:


> Must be my lucky day ...... Athearn just announced 3 VIA SW1000 units to be in store in September!!!! 8o)


This is a really good little engine. I have an SW1500. It's basically the same engine as the SW1000, but with a slightly different body style, but with the same motor and drive train. Very, very smooth running.

JZ


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Thought you might be interested to know.

http://www.georgestrains.com/


----------



## Rally of the Valley (Feb 21, 2011)

CCK - thanks for the heads up. As much as I would love to own one of those, im trying to keep my focus on the early 80's.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Rally of the Valley said:


> curious to see if anyone has done an HO layout strictly for VIA rail. I think this is the route i'm going to go. Mind you, it wont be done any time soon, but I am stock piling rolling stock from Rapido.
> 
> If this is you, is there anything I should look out for? Im finding already that a 24" radius with Pullman and LRC cars forces a derailment. I'd rather not put on the longer couplers that are supplied by rapido.
> 
> ...


Just saw this on modeltrainstuff - DCC & Sound for $129

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Inter...-49986s-04.htm


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

link leads to a dead page


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

This link should work

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Intermountain-49986S-04-HO-FP9-VIA-p/imr-49986s-04.htm


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I run the Intermountain VIA Engine DCC with sound, and it's a great engine, GREAT sound, and then customized ConCor VIA cars, and it sounds and looks great.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx works fine now


----------

